# Will you help save Specktra?



## shellygrrl (Sep 3, 2015)

Please visit this thread in Announcements and donate if you can!  http://www.specktra.net/t/192014/will-you-help-save-specktra  (This thread is here so mobile visitors can be made aware of our fundraiser, as they cannot see forum signatures or the section where we link to Recommended Threads.)


----------

